# NBTD's Travels: Berlin



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Places visited

Amsterdam - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500522_
Copenhagen - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501603_
Oslo- _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511629_

Berlin

Following on from my trip to Amsterdam and Copenhagen , here are some pics from my visit to Berlin. 

Another wonderful city, with so much to see and do - and a vibrant, bustling feel to it. I didn't have time to see all of it, so i will definitely be paying another visit sometime in the future. 

We had terrible weather for the first couple of days - rainy and overcast. The last day was incredibly sunny and hot (just typical that the weather picks up on the day we leave)

Enjoy my rather touristy snaps...none of the Brandenburg Gate though, some bright spark thought it would be a good idea to construct a large tent around it to host a fashion show :gaah: 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12. I believe this was a rather sinister ministry under Hitlers rule - it has since become the tax office (so, almost as bad  )









13. Amazing sand sculptures in front of the main Train Station 









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30. The Hotel that Michael Jackson had the famous baby incident 









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

cool city


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice pics.
Berlin has some amazing modern architecture - buildings look like they actually belong there.London could learn thing or two from this city.

Cheers.:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So Berlin has a sand sculpture festival as well?


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, that's my hometown!!!! I haven't been there for years already and so much has already changed since I left a year before the FIFA World Cup, makes me sentimental!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the comments kay:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Wawaveava

I don't know why Germans don't like Berlin, it looks better than Hamburg to me. At least on the pictures.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Wawaveava
> 
> I don't know why Germans don't like Berlin, it looks better than Hamburg to me. At least on the pictures.


:uh: NO way!!!!! I don't like Berlin either. It isnice to travel there, but I definitely wouldn't like to live there!!! No way! :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Wawaveava
> 
> I don't know why Germans don't like Berlin, it looks better than Hamburg to me. At least on the pictures.


Berlin looks more impressive than Hamburg would be the better words, I think. Berlin can't match the beauty of Hamburg or Munich...but it is much more impressive.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Berlin AND Hamburg impresses both on their own way ! 

...Nice tour...


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

Berlin is such a cool city because they were able to rebuild destroyed buildings, churches, etc into almost completely the same condition as it was before. I visited Berlin last week and stayed in Kreuzberg area and the streets are little bit dark and there are a lot of gravities, garbages, homeless people in U-bahn stations. Other than those things, Berlin deserves to be the 'it' city


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Tiaren said:


> Berlin looks more impressive than Hamburg would be the better words, I think. Berlin can't match the beauty of Hamburg or Munich...but it is much more impressive.


So what exactly is impressive about Berlin?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

my favourite city in germany . on thursday i'll fly to berlin until saturday. i hope i can make many pics


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

a fascinating city, no doubt...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks very good
love to visit


----------



## deus_ex (Jul 29, 2007)

coolest city ever!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Wawaveava
> 
> I don't know why Germans don't like Berlin, it looks better than Hamburg to me. At least on the pictures.


Thats because 1in3 people in Berlin are poor and unemployed. Berlin seems like a great city, the economic opportunity of the city if really lacking. Thats why majority of Germans prefer other cities.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

What are the huge white letters on the buildings about?


----------

